# Ferrari museum



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi guys has anybody been to the ferrari museum in maranella.we are leaving for italy 2 weeks today and would loke to vist if any one has info on it that would be appreciated


----------



## mashyniblick (Dec 17, 2007)

*ferrari musuem*

Hi We visited in 2006 I am car nut and loved it my better half is not a car nut and loved it.
If you need anymore info let me know but well worth the visit.

All the best Ian


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Car*

Hi ian where did u park and is there a web site.


----------



## mashyniblick (Dec 17, 2007)

*ferrai*

Hi Rocky,http://museo.ferrari.com/cky big car park loads of space right outside.

Ian


----------

